# Computer Repairs in Brisbane CBD



## goldengeek2022 (11 mo ago)

Our Golden Geeks Brisbane IT superheroes, can you help whether you’re at home or at work with no call out fee and same day on-site service. We provide all the usual computer services, plus we can help with mounting TVs, monitors and other audio visual needs.
Golden Geek was founded in 2010 with a vision to provide an affordable same day computer repair service. Because life is only getting more complicated with more and more new technology being released, let us simplify it for you.Computer repairs in Brisbane cbd
Call us to book an Appointment now at 1300 219 164


----------

